# Olympics Opening Ceremony - anyone staying up?



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

I remember we had a live thread for 2012 (I remember being on it with CC and a few others!) - is anyone staying up for this one? We all thought the Danny Boyle show was going to be awful and it was fab seeing how well it turned out. 

I'm no longer the youthful..er..youth I was 4 years ago, so I might not make it through to 4am, but will endeavour to watch a bit of it :smile3:

Also wondering if His Royal Fattyness is going to give us back the Olympic section of the forum we had for 2012...but I can't be bothered starting that thread in Feedback :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

Definitely staying up for as much as possible


----------



## Sarah_K (5 August 2016)

I'll try, but not sure how well I'll do  suspect I'll be asleep before most of the teams have entered the stadium. Apparently only 70 British athletes are going to the ceremony. Seems a little poor.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (5 August 2016)

They're replaying it tomorrow morning, so I'll probably just watch it then.


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Definitely staying up for as much as possible
		
Click to expand...

I knew you would be! :biggrin3:



Sarah_K said:



			I'll try, but not sure how well I'll do  suspect I'll be asleep before most of the teams have entered the stadium. Apparently only 70 British athletes are going to the ceremony. Seems a little poor.
		
Click to expand...

I heard that too - but sort of understandable when there are lots of events on tomorrow and it's probably a lot of hanging around. Competing is what counts after all.  



sarcasm_queen said:



			They're replaying it tomorrow morning, so I'll probably just watch it then.
		
Click to expand...

See, I just have an aversion to watching such a long event on replay. But I think that's probably me more than anything!


----------



## case895 (5 August 2016)

I still have not got around to watching the 2012 opening ceremony. I kept meaning to!


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

case895 said:



			I still have not got around to watching the 2012 opening ceremony. I kept meaning to!
		
Click to expand...

It's on youtube and worth it!

Of course numpers!


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

case895 said:



			I still have not got around to watching the 2012 opening ceremony. I kept meaning to!
		
Click to expand...

Here you go :tongue3: https://youtu.be/4As0e4de-rI

(Actually, if this one is crap, I'll be doing the same :wink3


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

I thought the 2012 one was awful, well at least the first hour or two.  I can't help thinking they are a spectacular waste of money too.  But I would watch if I wasn't flying home tonight (hoping to be home in time for Gemma's dressage!).


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I thought the 2012 one was awful, well at least the first hour or two.  I can't help thinking they are a spectacular waste of money too.  But I would watch if I wasn't flying home tonight (hoping to be home in time for Gemma's dressage!).
		
Click to expand...

There's always one... :tongue3:


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2016)

case895 said:



			I still have not got around to watching the 2012 opening ceremony. I kept meaning to!
		
Click to expand...

There's a really good imagine documentary on iplayer about the behind the scenes organisation of it. Very interesting. 


I'm recording it, will then watch tomorrow xx


----------



## Kadastorm (5 August 2016)

I'm an insomniac so it will be nice to have something else on to watch haha. Will be watching it


----------



## Fools Motto (5 August 2016)

I highly doubt I'll make it tonight, and out early tomorrow. I'm sure I'll hear all about it, and watch some of it at some point! 
Happy watching, insomniacs!


----------



## Elbie (5 August 2016)

I'm struggling to stay awake as it is now. Don't think I have a chance of staying up!


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			There's always one... :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

*Slopes off back to the naked Orlando Bloom thread.*


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			*Slopes off back to the naked Orlando Bloom thread.*
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me - we need a thread from you at some point about "Famous people wot are good passengers on long haul flights and those wot are turds" :biggrin3: :biggrin3:


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (5 August 2016)

Nope...


----------



## brucea (5 August 2016)

It's a strange Olympics isn't it. There has been constant bad news about it and it's almost absent from the news.

Apathy really.


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

Right. I've had a coffee (and a scone) - let the games (opening ceremony) begin! :biggrin3:


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			That reminds me - we need a thread from you at some point about "Famous people wot are good passengers on long haul flights and those wot are turds" :biggrin3: :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Not likely after someone on the Adele thread got all sniffy about whether my airline would like me talking about passengers!  Although I will say Martin Clunes and his wife were my best ever, we ended up exchanging horsey photos and talking about hard standing turnouts!  Lovely, friendly and down to earth people.


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Right. I've had a coffee (and a scone) - let the games (opening ceremony) begin! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it started now? I've got an hour before I leave, was hoping to watch the start.


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

I need biscuits - cannot believe London was four years ago!


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

It's literally starting now, come on BBC, sort it out.


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Not likely after someone on the Adele thread got all sniffy about whether my airline would like me talking about passengers!  Although I will say Martin Clunes and his wife were my best ever, we ended up exchanging horsey photos and talking about hard standing turnouts!  Lovely, friendly and down to earth people.
		
Click to expand...

Aww, yes, I think he's genuinely a nice horsey bloke - didn't they buy some Clydie colts at some point? Anyway, maybe we can get you an anonymous book deal at some point...either that or we can be dead subtle and you can refer to people like Grian Glessed, or something like that :wink3:

T - I know! Need to see something now.


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

They're just waffling generally about Rio and Canadian Olympians here on Canadian TV.  They don't seem to think it's starting!

I can't help feel sorry for the eventers, trying to get an early night pre dressage, yet knowing the biggest party ever is going on a few miles away and they were invited!


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

Must be the Olympic broadcaster coverage then as the BBC is filling time too


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Aww, yes, I think he's genuinely a nice horsey bloke - didn't they buy some Clydie colts at some point? .
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was training them to pull farm equipment in that documentary.  He said they were broken in and ridden nowadays.


----------



## Honey08 (5 August 2016)

Looks like it's starting.  Carnival time!


----------



## numptynoelle (5 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Yes he was training them to pull farm equipment in that documentary.  He said they were broken in and ridden nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Good for them - I like the fact they are making use of them rather than having handsome lawn ornaments. :smile3: 

I need some crisps or something (body very much a ramshackle temple) - looks like we're about to get going though!


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

Ooo crisps, good shout!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Ooh. Shiny.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

It's different


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

It's very green. And twisty.


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

They've gone all London!

I'm liking the weave thing going on.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2016)

It is different, the thing similar to the maypole (weave thing)  I liked - gave me some artistic inspiration


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Ooo slave trade, we left that bit out of our's...


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Ooo slave trade, we left that bit out of our's...
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Quite liking this to be honest!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I'm warming to it


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Slow build I think - liking this parkour bit!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2016)

I shall endeavour to stay to watch the British team come in.  I have just said to my hubby that this Olympics hasn't yet featured on my radar but I shall def be watching as much as poss!!!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Giselle really is ridiculously good-looking.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I shall endeavour to stay to watch the British team come in.  I have just said to my hubby that this Olympics hasn't yet featured on my radar but I shall def be watching as much as poss!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think there's something about the Olympics though that can leave you a bit non plussed, then you put it on for five minutes between doing something, and six hours later you've watched men you've never heard of run 10000m, learnt the rules to a sport you've never heard of, and start cheering a country you can't place on a map.


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

I love that you can watch the same thing all over the world.  its one thing I don't feel I miss out on by going away.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Is this what it's like to go clubbing in Rio?


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

I like the seed idea!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Ooo teams time!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Seed idea is very clever.


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Team time...otherwise known as, let's spot the hotties! :biggrin3:


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Aargh, the best bit, the athletes, and I've got to go to work!!

Goodnight ladies.


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Aargh, the best bit, the athletes, and I've got to go to work!!

Goodnight ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Safe flight Honey! :smile3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Safe flight Honey :smile3:

South Africa without Pistorious. Incredible he dominated London for other reasons given where he is now...


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Nice gold outfits from Angola!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Argentina are also ridiculously good looking athletes!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Bets on us in track suits and not the lovely suits?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Their rugby team is hottttt :wink3:


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Bets on us in track suits and not the lovely suits?
		
Click to expand...

More than likely :wink3:


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Strong statement from the Aussies...!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

That's some yellow...


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

I quite fancy having one of the bikes - they look like fun!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

ETS - yes, I definitely want one of those bikes!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I want one of those bikes too... oh did it break?


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Now, do we start placing bets if Andy can hold the flag one handed or is he going to cock it up? :biggrin3: 

Canada are always so smiley!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Did you see the vid of him and HRH for the team photo? The full vid? It's hilarious

Is he dressed as a snowman?!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Yes I saw it - had me in stitches! Do love a bit of HRH, I think she'd be fun in the pub. Probably sinks G&Ts at a rate of knots!

Chile are dressed as snazzy waiters!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Met her in 2014 for uni reasons, had been told to wear my RDA badge by my county chairman,  spent entire time chatting ponies :biggrin3:


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

:biggrin3: Definitely fun in the pub then! 

Strong yellow theme this year I see!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

She was good fun, not sure others thought so as they could only chat research with her :wink3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Definitely lots of yellow!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

I would actually wear that green dress from the Cook Islands!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Croatia look like they've won King of the Mountains in the Tour de France.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Followed by Spiderman/Superman


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

lots of white skirts too


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Bold design from Slovakia!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Slovakia's trousers are bold!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Haha, obviously thinking along the same lines! 

Rafa looks very dashing!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Is time for a 'look at those f'ing red trousers' moment? (and I can say that, I own a pair). 

Bless Rafa, looks so happy


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

And of course, the USA look like something out of a Ralph Lauren catalogue. Very nice!

Team GB better not be in trackies, we'll look like a right bunch of chavs!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

They ARE out of a Ralph catalogue :wink3: http://fortune.com/2016/08/05/ralph-lauren-rio-olympics-uniforms/

We can't look any more chavvy than London surely?!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Going by a pic on Instragram we're in blue and white but not trackies


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Haha, I didn't know that! Very nice. 

White and gold will be hard to beat - but I think it will happen! ETS: ooh, not trackies? Controversial!!

France are looking tres French :wink3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Not trackies but not the full suit either... 

Disappointed with lack of stripes for the French


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

We should be fairly soon!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Wtf is that coat?!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Ooooh, quite a strong Burberry-esque look from Team GB.  I like it! 

Nice flag holding from Andy too :wink3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Our Stella  http://www.dezeen.com/2016/08/05/stella-mccartney-adidas-team-gb-opening-ceremony-outfits-rio-2016/


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2016)

Waving it using both hands!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Waving it using both hands! 

Click to expand...

He started off with it one handed - then switched to two hands for waving it about :wink3: <ponders career as commentator>


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I do love the smaller nations, they seem far happier to be there. I know everyone's happy to be at an Olympics but for some it's their only big championships


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Nice dresses for Hungary - I like those.


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Oh god, still over 100 countries to go...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Shall we try and name them all?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

That girl cycling in front of Italy, her smile says it all "another 100 to go...'


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2016)

You can, I'm done.  Night all, happy viewing. X


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Shall we try and name them all?
		
Click to expand...

No. 

Just no.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

China and New Zealand are two of them 

Sweden, Brazil,


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Think we've had China - weren't they in yellow?

Portugal, and Venuzuela?


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Ok, I've now cheated and peeked at this list: http://qz.com/750583/this-is-the-or...rch-in-during-the-olympic-opening-ceremonies/

Loads to go....


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I must have gone to get food during China


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

We should have played Olympic bingo with gin shots


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Damn. We should have been more prepared! Let's do that for the closing ceremony, or maybe the Paralympics? :wink3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Country you've never heard of? Shot
Mention of winner of most medals? Shot
Team GB stuff up? Shot 

 etc etc


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

That sounds like a plan (and rather dangerous)!

I'm fading fast, so I'm afraid I'm leaving your on your tod - I'll expect a full report of the last 100 or so minutes left :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Portugal arrive in denim...

Will do my best, want to see the flame lit.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Seychelles in some very nice blue suits

Senegal in yellow, obviously!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Sierre Leone in gorgeous blue and white striped dresses


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Sri Lanka in plum


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

South Sudan, first time and in black.

Sweden look like a bunch of lifeguards in compression socks


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Tonga flag bearer comes in covered in oil and a bare chest...


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Ukraine yet another country in blue and yellow


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Zimbawe in a lovely forest green


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Refugee team is a real mix of nationalities which is lovely. 

Ooo Brazil in forest pattern dresses with boaters


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Shiny things are back and open to produce the Olympics rings as trees :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Speech, a long speech, welcomes world to Brazil, usual Olympic stuff


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

More speeches, human spirit, sport... not a patch on Seb Coe's one


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

New award being given, Kenyan Olympian running in with children and dove kites


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

More fireworks


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Olympic flag has arrived after the Brazilian president says a few words. He got jeered too.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Oaths being sworn, and looking far less chavtastic than when done in London


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Carnival time but still no flame!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Flameeee!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Gustavo Kuerten (tennis player) is carrying the torch and is now passed on


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Cauldron lit by a runner


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

It's raised up to become a sun - genuinely as good as the London one :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

Ends with a massive fireworks display


----------



## cold_feet (6 August 2016)

Thank you teapot - well done for sticking there to the end!


----------



## numptynoelle (6 August 2016)

Someone give that girl a medal! :biggrin3:


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 August 2016)

well done for staying up. I knew I couldn't. That torch/cauldron/sun thingie is gorgeous.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2016)

*CLAPS*  Well done teapot.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

:biggrin3: I love the sun thingy too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			:biggrin3: I love the sun thingy too.
		
Click to expand...

its quite mesmerising-kind of want one in the front room!


----------



## Madam Min (6 August 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			its quite mesmerising-kind of want one in the front room!
		
Click to expand...

Its fab isn't it ?


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Well done Teapot for staying up. I just got home about an hour or so ago.  The delightful M6 delayed me so I missed Gemma's test. Now on the settee trying to stay awake for William.


----------



## Honey08 (6 August 2016)

Well there was no way of sleeping through that test, bloody brilliant!  Go William!!


----------

